# Is this diagram correct?



## NLaudy (Jun 15, 2013)

Does this diagram look correct? I have two other questions also...

1- Is a 50amp breaker good enough to go between the switch/breaker panel and the battery?
2- In order to have as few wires going back to the battery as possible... is it okay to have the Switch panel negative wire going directly to the Negative bus bar rather than the battery like I have it above?

Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## GTS225 (Jun 15, 2013)

Why do you need a negative running to the switch panel.....lighted switches?
It's acceptable to run that negative to the negative bus. They are both , electrically, the same wire.

It appears that the numbers on the switch panel (drawing) are fuse ratings?. I was going to recommend fuses in each circuit, but if the switches are already fused/breakered, well....

Why a 50-amp fuse/breaker in the main hot lead? It looks like you're only planning 30 amps of load, or are you not done planning, yet?

Roger


----------



## NLaudy (Jun 15, 2013)

Roger,

Thanks for your input. The switch panel is lighted so I assume that is why the negative is there. The panel is from Cabelas and already has breakers built in and that is what the numbers are below it.

I may or may not add more in the future which is the reason for the bigger breaker. Does it hurt if the breaker is too big? I am fairly new to all this so that is why I am asking for help so I greatly appreciate your input.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks ok to me and I agree with your 50amp breaker reasoning.
Tim


----------



## Zum (Jun 15, 2013)

Looks alright to me also....
15 amp on the LED lights seems alittle high,maybe switch that one with the accessories?
Then again I don't know the exact amp draw of either...
Could get away with a 30amp main fuse till you add more things if you wanted but the 50amp will work.


----------



## 2sac (Jun 15, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=318864#p318864 said:


> Zum » Today, 12:16[/url]"]Looks alright to me also....
> 15 amp on the LED lights seems alittle high,maybe switch that one with the accessories?
> Then again I don't know the exact amp draw of either...
> Could get away with a 30amp main fuse till you add more things if you wanted but the 50amp will work.


I agree Depending on the wire size it could be overkill and you risk wires overheating and a fire. Here's a chart you can compare what you have to. https://www.engineeringtoolbox.com/amps-wire-gauge-d_730.html


----------

